# Hallertauer Hersbrucker



## peas_and_corn (26/7/10)

Tradition and Mittelfrueh were discussed here, and Pacific was discussed here, so let's have some more hallertauer discussion with Hallertauer Hersbruck. Specs from here:



> *German Hallertauer Hersbruck *
> Traditional German landrace variety selected in the Hersbruck area
> 
> *Characteristics *
> ...




So, what's it like compared to the other hallertauers? What beers do you like to use it in? Discuss!


----------

